# Blue Ridge, GA - 3 y/o female.....



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

I posted this here as I have no additional information.

I was contacted by someone regarding two female German Shepherds picked up by Gilmer County AC (Ellijay, GA). It was an 18 mths old and a 3 year old GSD female. I only know the story on the 18 mths old (owner got dog, owner was in apartment, landlord found out...you know how it goes). 

Apparently, Second Chance for Animals in Blue Ridge now have both Shepherds. The 18 mths old, I am told, has "been spoken for," and the 3 year old will be up for adoption.

Because I am not a rescue, they would not tell me any more information than that (I don't know why?). 

I do have photos of the three year old, but I didn't post her in the "For Adoption" section as she's not up for adoption yet, I don't think has been spayed yet, and I know no more information other than Second Chance for Animals in Blue Ridge, GA has her.


----------

